# my fissidens tree



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought Id show you all my fissidens tree  Seems my floating fissidens has decided to attach itself to the lava rock and likes to float upwards
like a tree in the wind.

couple of pics of it, and you can see my crs has survived in the new tank


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

That's awesome.
FYI the moss is actually willow moss, not fissidens.
Fissidens Fontanus is smaller and grows in a compact and orderly pattern, when attached to driftwood. Whereas willow moss tends to float around and are a brighter green colour.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Leon, I have two different kinds that look very similar. I just noticed my moss is pearling and I don't have co2 in this tank it looks like raindrops on the leaves


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice 'tree'.. it it were fissidens, it would be truly astonishing, as it is, it's truly beautiful. And you'll think I'm nuts, but there's a little piece of what I'd guess is subwassterang over by the shrimp caves on the bottom that looks rather like a gingerbread man - on second thought, more like a cartoon of where somebody has run through a wall perhaps ? Vaguely humanoid in shape, ok !


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha I guess I should call it a willow tree  Yes that is subwassetang which has attached itself to the dragon lace rock in a couple of places...it too is happily waving its arms in the water column.


----------

